# Some pics of my QS after a clean



## tranter (Mar 4, 2010)

Gave my QS a quick clean really makes me sad that I have to sell it but due to getting a student placement thats a 60 mile round trip from my house I dont want to rack the miles up on such a nice car and need a diesel and more seats. thought I would post a few pics as might be my last chance as going to put it up for sale properly this week really going to miss the attention it gets


----------



## Jeffe (Jun 7, 2009)

This car looks great. Love the seats too.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2010)

Love the wheel colour.

That's how mine will end up when they need a refurb


----------



## Markus (Apr 24, 2010)

You're a student and you drive a QS!!! Jealous! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

I'm n the process of trying to find the money to buy one but i keep falling about £6k short :lol:

Beautiful example you have there.


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Nice example.

I keep thinking of selling mine... but unsure what they are worth and what I could get for the same money.


----------



## tranter (Mar 4, 2010)

XTR said:


> Nice example.
> 
> I keep thinking of selling mine... but unsure what they are worth and what I could get for the same money.


yeh I need something sensible unfortunately. I probably will keep it I'm in no rush to sell just think its a shame to rack up the miles on it. I'm 21 in sept so can get insured on almost anything for less that 1500 hoping to get a z4m coupe when I have finished my placement and am back at university as won't be doing many miles. I ve seen some of your details on detailingworld your car looks in very good condition! I could do with giving mine a mop with a very light compound I have very minor swirls only visable in direct sunlight would you recommend any products?


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

wholly crap, you call that a quick clean :lol: :lol:

Takes me a whole day to get my car to that condition :lol: :lol:

Sorry you have to sell up, looks stunning


----------



## ahaydock (Sep 19, 2006)

Looking good.


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Stunning, Absolutley Fkng Stunning, my MK2 is a month old and is nowhere near that clean !!! 8) 8)


----------

